# SummaSketch III Pro - 2 Button Pen



## ryu (25. März 2002)

Hi,
Da hier eh jeder zweite ein Grafiktablett hat, wird es wohl irgendjemanden geben der mir helfen kann. Also ums kurz zu machen: Ich habe mir vor kurzem bei e-bay ein gebrauchtes SummaSketch III geholt. Das Dumme ist nur, dass der Verkäufer (den ich jetzt nicht mehr erreiche) mir anstatt dem Stylus für mein tablett mir Den für das SummaGrid V dazugepackt hat, und ich verzweifelt keinen Händler finde, der mir das Ding in Zahlung nimmt. Also wer jetzt gerade von SummaSketch III auf SummaGrid V umgestiegen ist, sollte sich angesprochen fühlen, denn ich biete Dir eine 4 Tasten Maus (war auch falsch), sowie einen 2 Button Stift für dein SummaGrid V, und will dafür "NUR" den verfickten stinknormalen 2 Button pen 40" cable (Stylus)  -Produktnummer  01-0339-001 für ein SummaSketch III Board. Jeder der mir sonstwie weiterhelfen kann, (oder notfalls) so nen Stift billig verkaufen will is mir herzlich willkommen. 
Vielen Dank

Bitte lasst diesen Eintrag drin.


----------



## dfd1 (28. März 2002)

Wünsche dir viel Glück...


----------



## FilouX (4. September 2002)

Tja, ich glaube, da kann ich Dir vielleicht helfen, aber das Problem dabei ist, daß ich ein 1812 habe und dieses welchiges für mich dann nutzlos ist. Würde mir ja gern ein Wacom holen und meines incl. 4 Tastenmaus und allem Zip und Zap verkaufen. Falls Du Interesse hast, melde Dich mal per PM.


----------

